# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Пьесы, которые уже ставились коллективом

## вера денисенко

http://files.mail.ru/MBK23S
интегрированное открытое занятие по мастерству актёра

----------


## вера денисенко

Предлагаю в этой теме делиться пьесами,которые уже ставились коллективами и имели успех у зрителя :Blush2:

----------


## вера денисенко

http://files.mail.ru/PJX02K
инсценировка "Ночь перед Рождеством", по рассказам Зощенко..

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Абатский народный театр. Спектакль "Не покидай меня" (А.Дударев) прошел с большим успехом. Текст пьесы здесь: http://files.mail.ru/F4PZOR. А это немного фото со спектакля:
[IMG]http://*********ru/3806524m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3845439m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3828031m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3824959m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3863870m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3840318m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3810622m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3829041m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3809585m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3821872m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Абатский народный театр. "Беда от нежного сердца" (В. Соллогуб). Этот спектакль-водевиль стал лауреатом областного фестиваля им. С.И.Мамонтова, а дебютант, игравший главную роль получил диплом за лучшую мужскую роль. Текст: http://files.mail.ru/Q22HKQ. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3826995m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3865906m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3834162m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3815730m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3863861m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3843381m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3826997m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3861812m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3815732m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наташкин

> Предлагаю в этой теме делиться пьесами,которые уже ставились коллективами и имели успех у зрителя


Вера, ты причиняешь боль...хочу играть...хочу ставить, но АБсалютно нет времени даже создать самодеятельный коллектив. Поддерживаю, класс :Ok:

----------


## Матанечка

Очень заинтересовали Ваши постановки. Но к сожалению ссылки не открываются((((

----------


## вера денисенко

> Спектакль "Не покидай меня" (А.Дударев) прошел с большим успехом.


Ольчик,перезалей пожалуйста текст пьесы...выдаёт ошибку

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, ты причиняешь боль...хочу играть...хочу ставить, но АБсалютно нет времени даже создать самодеятельный коллектив. Поддерживаю, класс


я тоже думаю...как я буду успевать....но без театра не могу....

----------


## вера денисенко

*Ольга Усольцева*, Оля у вас очень красивые костюмы))

----------


## Скибыч

"Не покидай меня"



декорации - брусок 40*40 мм, мебельные колеса, маск. сетка - из старой волейбольной, стены - гофрокартон от упаковки холодильника
гофрокартон - forever

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Ольчик,перезалей пожалуйста текст пьесы...выдаёт ошибку


 исправляюсь: http://files.mail.ru/45A18DCB2C6244AE85F5126A203CB262/




> очень красивые костюмы))


 - Да, Вер, нам очень повезло с руководством. К вопросам костюмов и декораций относятся с пониманием, не жалеют средств. А шьет нам их очень талантливая женщина, она сама прочитывает пьесы, приходит на репетиции, обдумывает каждую деталь костюма, чтобы и актеру было удобно "жить" на сцене и соответствовало времени, образу, и чтобы костюм гармонично вливался в  "ансамбль")))
Вот еще немного фото с последней постановки, новогодня  пьеса-сказка "Волшебная ночь", текст выкладывала в соответствующей теме.
[IMG]http://*********org/2556186m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2616605m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2594077m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2583837m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2585885m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2575645m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2573597m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2567453m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2571549m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

> К вопросам костюмов и декораций относятся с пониманием, не жалеют средств. А шьет нам их очень талантливая женщина, она сама прочитывает пьесы, приходит на репетиции, обдумывает каждую деталь костюма, чтобы и актеру было удобно "жить" на сцене и соответствовало времени, образу, и чтобы костюм гармонично вливался в "ансамбль")))


Здорово)))) Очень рада за вас!!! Таких людей очень и очень мало!!!!Она по настоящему любит театр!!! А пьеса в какой теме выложена?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> А пьеса в какой теме выложена?


Раздел "Календарные праздники", тема "Новый год и Рождество", пост №132))

----------


## Скибыч

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 А шьет нам их очень талантливая женщина, она сама прочитывает пьесы, приходит на репетиции, обдумывает каждую деталь костюма, чтобы и актеру было удобно "жить" на сцене и соответствовало времени, образу, и чтобы костюм гармонично вливался в "ансамбль"

завидоваем, по-белому))))

----------


## Алексей Усольцев

завидоваем, по-белому)))) ... Как то бы не нужно (((

----------


## Натник

*Алексей Усольцев*, у вас что, семейный подряд??? :Grin:

----------


## Алексей Усольцев

Бывает и подряд ))) и не подряд бывает ;-)

----------


## Натник

> Бывает и подряд ))) и не подряд бывает ;-)


 :Taunt:  Рамоновна заругает, не в той теме флуд... :Nono:

----------


## Скибыч

спектакль "Рядовые" по пьесе А. Дударева

----------


## elena1977elena21

Девочки, перезалейте, пожалуйста, ссылки. Они не открываются. Я - новичок, очень хочется иметь тексты ваших постановок.

----------


## sibirija2010

Девочки, ага, перезалейте пожалуйста и мне очень хочется :Smile3:

----------


## любимовка

есть очень интересные пьесы: Владимир Гуркин " Прибайкальская кадриль" , Игорь Муренко " Шутки в глухомани" , Степан Лобозеров " По соседству мы живем" тексты можно найти в нэте

----------

Наташа Галушка (16.02.2016)

----------


## kalerina

> Раздел "Календарные праздники", тема "Новый год и Рождество", пост №132))


Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылки на новогодние спектакли. Заранее благодарна. :flower:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

М.Старицкий спектакль "За двумя зайцами" Абатский народный театр
[IMG]http://*********su/4492601m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4475193m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4474169m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4480313m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4468025m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4472121m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

[IMG]http://*********su/4457785m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4463929m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4516152m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4520248m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/4518200m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/6600637m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> я тоже думаю...как я буду успевать....но без театра не могу....


Оказывается ,я, не одна такая  сумасшедшая....работа конечно ,это основной доход но театр это святое.

----------


## ludmiladornhof

Ребята может кто то может помочь срочно нужна новогодняя пьеса на 3-4 актера  для детишек на мин.40 может кто то уже с успехом что -то играл?
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Натали69

Спектакль на военну_ тему( приурочен был к празднику Победы)О.Богаев "Марьино поле"-женский состав , несколько проходных мужских ролей- мы его кромсали (театр абсурда),для детской группы(средней народного коллектива) делала спектакль по Л.Гаврилову "Сказка о заколдованном городе,злом колдуне и честном человеке"( это стихотворная сказка-декорации условные -кубы),интересный получился спектакль по "солдатским сказкам"А.Черного(решали как фольклорну_ скоморошину)- все спектакли стали Лауреатами областного конкурса-смотра народных театральных коллективов.

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), Ольга Усольцева (13.10.2016)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Спектакль Абатского народного театра Гран-При областного фестиваля В.Гуркин "Саня, Ваня, с ними Римас". Текст пьесы: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M3A2/pSvuVX9dA 
[img]http://*********ru/11738758m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11794073m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11773593m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11766425m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11771545m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11761305m.jpg[/img]

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), fafa65 (12.10.2016), Леди N (12.10.2016), Натник (12.10.2016)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Спектакль Абатского народного театра, Лауреат Всероссийского фестиваля, Н.Островский "За чем пойдешь, то и найдешь". Текст пьесы:  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7EQK/qGabGLR3B
[img]http://*********ru/11780760m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11796123m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11785883m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11770523m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11747995m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11736731m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11782810m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11774618m.jpg[/img]

----------

fafa65 (12.10.2016), Irenka-da (09.01.2018), Ludmila Mikus (12.10.2016), вера денисенко (09.11.2016), Леди N (12.10.2016), Натник (12.10.2016), ЮленьКо (19.11.2017)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Спектакль по мотивам Донских рассказов Шолохова "Бабий бунт" - Лауреат I степени Международного фестиваля "Берега Надежды". Краткий анонс:Спокойно и размеренно, как воды Дона, текла жизнь казачьего хутора. Мужики гуляли, самогоном баловались, жен в строгости держали и для порядка поколачивали. 
Женщины ни в чем не перечили мужьям, терпеливо сносили их пьяные выходки, усердно занимались домашним хозяйством. И ничто, казалось бы, не предвещало беды. Но тут из города вернулась в родные края Настя и начала местных казачек новой жизни учить, их самосознание пробуждать. Вот и разделился хутор на два непримиримых лагеря: на женскую коммуну и мужицкую артель. Словом, на хуторе начался бунт…

[img]http://*********net/9977303m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/9961943m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/9967063m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/10026454m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/10017238m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/10004950m.jpg[/img]

Другие фото можно посмотреть на моей странице в ВК: https://vk.com/photo72010447_456239083 
За текстом пьесы обращайтесь в личку)))

----------

Irenka-da (14.02.2019), Алла и Александр (21.09.2017), Натник (21.09.2017), симпомпончик (04.06.2018), Скибыч (08.10.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

С удовольствием посмотрела фотографии спектакля. Захотелось очутится в зале и смотреть ваш спектакль "вживую". Но даже фотографиями со спектакля передан наш донской колорит!!!! Оля, вы МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!

----------

Ольга Усольцева (10.10.2017)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Интересный, веселый, поучительный спектакль "Сельские вечера" по пьесе Василия Леканова.  В сюжете, пожалуй, нет ничего нового: подобные ситуации в колхозной жизни можно встретить часто и в пьесах, и кинофильмах. В один из колхозов, где председателем работает Прокопий Беляев, приезжает его друг, зоотехник Федор Канов, направленный на укрепление колхоза. Прокопий любит свое дело, но, не имея опыта руководства сложным хозяйством, многое не замечает. Колхоз имеет крупную животноводческую ферму, которая находится в руках его дяди Ивана, который запустил ферму. Но председателю неудобно обижать родственника, к тому же, жена Ивана - тетка Дарья, первая сплетница на селе. Ее острый глаз подмечает все, богатое воображение дополняет все виденное и слышанное, и создаются такие истории, от которых доверчивому человеку не поздоровится...Особенностью комедии является двухсюжетность: параллельно с основным сюжетом строится второй самостоятельный сюжет, не связанный с производственными делами колхоза и личными переживаниями главных героев...  Фото можно посмотреть здесь: https://pp.userapi.com/c824500/v8245...--57Gp9NMA.jpg Текст пьесы здесь: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8EWx/ZfSwZ8vLn

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), Мокроусово (13.02.2019), Скибыч (13.02.2019)

----------


## Irenka-da

> Спектакль по мотивам Донских рассказов Шолохова "Бабий бунт" - Лауреат I степени Международного фестиваля "Берега Надежды".


24 февраля даем премьеру "Бабьего бунта"...сделали в  жанре музыкальной комедии...позже выставлю фотографии...Надеюсь, что и у нас пройдет хорошо!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3T2C/TaCk1ZpUa

А это фотографии (правда не самого лучшего качества) спектакля "Семь мисок....", идею которого помогли мне форумчане, за что огромное спасибо!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CqwR/qaqA39vix

----------

Crystal (15.02.2019), Ольга Усольцева (14.02.2019)

----------


## Aina

Здравствуйте, коллеги!
Мы ставили "Сказ про Федота Стрельца", зашло на ура! Отличные костюмы.
Озадачилась поиском новой пьессы для театра. 
У нас в основном мужчины в коллективе. 
Может,есть что-то подобное? В этой стилистике, схожей с фольклором?

----------


## МэриКу

Всем доброго дня. Ставили "Свадьбу в Малиновке". "Любовь и голуби" и "Мы из будущего" по одноименным произведениям, очень все получилось.

----------


## Anex

добрый день, а можно попросить сценарии отправить на почту zavvv@inbox.ru заранее спасибо

----------

